# Can't seem to open my anti virus program



## Stole (Oct 15, 2008)

Hey guys, 
I dont exactly have an error code to give and i dont even know if what im about to post is even a problem. 
My anti virus program [Avast] can't seem to open. It goes through the whole memory test and when it completes the memory test the program alone doesnt open. I thought it was because my computer was lagging due to another scan going on in the background so i stopped the scan and restarted my computer just in case that was the cause but after re-trying it doesnt seem to still open. 
:heartlove just wanted to see if there's any problem.


----------



## Stole (Oct 15, 2008)

hi sorry for the double post. I've figured out that my antivirus program only opens when i log off my computer and this "end now" box comes up labled as "sprtcmd.exe". By the time i click end now, my anti virus program opens but its too late then because my computer has already shut down. 
Does anybody know what this file is and how to get around it so i can scan my computer of viruses >_< please and thank you <3


----------

